# WIRE BENDERS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Do any of you have a wire bender?


Who's do you have?

Got a like to website or place to buy 

JJ


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ

This is the one that I've got, although it didn't cost that much when I bought it several years ago.

Micro-Mark - Universal Wire Bender[/b]


Here's another bender from Micro-Mark - less expensive.

Micro-Mark - Vise Mounted Wire Bender[/b]


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

First What size wire and what shape do you want? 

I have a hunch it's for your switches. 
I just redid my spring switches so a pony truck can throw the points. I used .032" wire, a pair of pliers and my thumb. The .045" wire, also bent with pliers, was too stiff, only suitable for manual throws. Both are spring steel, bought in meter lengths at an Airplane R/C store. 
My bends were 90 degrees or less. If you want a loop in the center, chuck up a drill the size of loop and use the drill to steady the bit as you wrap the wire around it. 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

I bought the same bender Steve C shows here, many "moons" ago. Purchased to make grab irons and handrails for my 1.5" ten-wheeler, Baldwin electric and all of my 1.5" rolling stock. It is definitely for heavy duty work. Bought mine through McMaster-Carr 25-30 years ago.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I ended up buying this one from Micro Mark 



Micro-Mark - Vise Mounted Wire Bender[/b]


JJ


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I also found this little guy from the folks at Duluth Trading --

GET BENT! (WITH THE BEST LITTLE WIRE BENDING TOOL)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, another good little tool I've had one of those for about 20+ years too.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By John J on 14 Apr 2013 11:51 AM 
I ended up buying this one from Micro Mark 



Micro-Mark - Vise Mounted Wire Bender[/b]


JJ

PS... It arrived today 

I am a little disappointed It is not what I expected.

I can use it any way 

JJ


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Like a lot of things, you get what you pay for.








I worked with one these for 18 years. So I made my own of the same design.

Google Di-acro


GaryR


----------

